# Which Model Delaware or Comanchie?



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi All

As a seasoned caravan owner, I have now the funds to buy a decent motorhome we have decided on the Auto trail make, but we can’t really decide whether to get a Delaware or Comanchie model
Both we feel should have No Overcab bed and bench seats so its down to do we have a TAG axle or not, I would appreciate the views of fellow forum members, size isn’t a problem as there is little difference in length.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

The Commanche will provide the following benefits over the Delaware;

Advantages;
Heavy Chassis @ 5000kg (Delaware is 4250kg)
Tag axle
Increased payload
Larger lounge area
Sightly larger kitchen space

Disadvantages;
Longer
More expensive

Primarily the major benefit of the the Commanche over the Delaware is the increased living area available to you. You need to weigh up whether the advantages outweigh the disadvantages and whether the living area is an important factor to you.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Comanche*

Cant comment on comparisons, but do have 1 yr old Comanche.
It is right for us, in that it has comfy island bed, washroom/shower facilities convenient, kitchen ideal layout, living space with alternative layout great. Got the L shaped right side sofa, to provide 2 addtional travel seats if needed. Plenty of seating for 10 at a squeeze when using cab seats. Table stores better in overcab locker ! Extra Low Line model is our choice. SAT/Nav is of doubtful use. Keeps going on blink and irregular working habits. Cheapo brand ! And it shows.
Lockers space sufficient, like the elec hook up locker but suggest short length of cable with connector to keep permanently in place with cable coiled into locker., Save loads of bending to find connector.
Choose for yourself >


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*Comanche*

Thanks for the info, Wingpete do all of the vans come with the sat nav and is it linked to the reversing camera?

also can you use the reversing cam as a rear view mirror when traveling normally?

one last question whats the turning circle like?

Regards Inthezone


----------



## mark51 (Nov 29, 2012)

hi 

I had a tag axle motorhome before my present 4 wheel Autotrail

The tag axle M/H are a bit of a handful if you want to go out when you get to your campsite. Turning circle similar to an aircraft carrier.

Also once you go over 28 ft you cannot officially us a lot of the Caravan Club sites, and over 26ft you cannot us the Camping Club's web booking system.

I would go for the 4 wheeler


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

The only major difference in the 2 models is the interior space. The Comanche has a much larger lounge although the lounge area in the 2013 Delaware is slightly bigger then the pre 2012 Delaware, this is at the loss of some kitchen area. From the kitchen rearward both models are identical.
The Comanche is some 8.7 mtr long so may cause some problems when trying to park, it does fit nicely into 2 supermarket bays though. 
The extra lounge area is certainly worth it. The price difference in the 2 models is not really that much, the mpg may be marginally better in the Delaware but a six wheeler feels so much more stable than a 4 wheeler.
As far as C.C. & C&CC not taking large vans, there are plenty of sites that will and often a call to the site will say they do have a spot for you, despite what it says in the books/on line.
We had the pre Comanche in the form of the 840D and it was a super van. the ONLY downside for us and we use the van all year round was the lack of a fire. The blown warm air is excellent, but uses a lot of battery power, we rarely use sights with EHU. A fire is much more efficient.
We have had a 6 wheeler for 6 years now and frequently towing a car and have never found the size of the outfit to be a problem.

Comanche gets my vote every time.
Enjoy whichever one you go for.
Have a look at www.atoc.info


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

Having bought a new Delaware earlier this year I can commend your choice of either van. We have found the Delaware a joy to use and are very pleased with it.
I guess the difference comes down to how many people you expect to entertain in the van or to use the van with you. For a couple the smaller layout is just fine but if you need to seat loads of people or others are going away with you then go for the larger unit. Only you will be able to decide on that one.

As far as the sat-nav is concerned, you might want to see my post here:- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-133354-10.html

As far as I can work out the reverse camera, which uses the same screen as the sat-nav, can't be used when driving. It comes on only when reverse is engaged.

I hope that whichever one you choose you will be as happy with it as we are with ours.

Landyman.


----------



## fastanlite (May 5, 2006)

Landyman said:


> As far as I can work out the reverse camera, which uses the same screen as the sat-nav, can't be used when driving. It comes on only when reverse is engaged.
> Landyman.


It is possible to alter the wiring in the rear view screen so that it can be switched on manually.
If you email tech.support at Autotrail they will tell you how to do it.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Media Package*

Inthezone, if you go for the media package, you get quite a bit of entertainment stuff, but the drawback for me was to find the reverse camera only works with reverse engaged. 
Had another camera unit fitted alongside to keep an eye on the trailer I pull sometimes.
The interior can seat up to 10, using front cab seats as well. Cosy for party goers.
I went for the seats in "L" shape, (on right side of van)
giving 2 more belted seats, and ample lounging room.
Turning needs planning, which should be considered in any van.
And it is long !


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I would sit down and decide how I was going to use the van. 

If I was off long term touring or full timing, and I could afford it, I'd go for the Comanche every time. If it was just for short trips, (less than 4 weeks at a time), and week-ends on sites then why spend the extra on the van when the difference would pay for a couple of years enjoying yourself.


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*More questions?*

Thanks for the info and opinions they are most helpful, but this now leads up to my next set of questions which i do hope you can shed a little knowellege upon

1 what are the main differences between the 1009,2010 and 2011 models as i think that i will not be getting a 2012/13 model as i have set myself a budget of 56k

2 is there a better year to go for?

3 help i really don't know what to do they both look good they both have similar fittings and fixtures

thanks in advance


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Check out the Auto-trail website you can download back catalogues going back years so you can research the differences.

ATB


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I would suggest for that money you have look at a European A Class befroe you decide. Because of fall in value of Euro to Sterling these are much more affordable now in UK and you could get a new one for that


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*European van*

Thanks but we did look and didnt like them, for various reasons the Autotrail ticks all of the boxes and I think i rather buy from Blighty

regards


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: European van*



inthezone said:


> Thanks but we did look and didnt like them, for various reasons the Autotrail ticks all of the boxes and I think i rather buy from Blighty
> 
> regards


I can understand you liking Autotrail as I understand you are an ex caravanner. Most, if not all UK vans are very similar to caravans  maybe a little frilly. :lol: 
But you might just change the way you use a van and if you do intend to extensively tour on mainland Europe, the door is on the wrong side :lol: :lol: 
Seriously, have another look before you part with your cash :!: 
Happy touring, whatever you decide


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm curious why no overcab bed? we don't use ours, in fact the mattress has never been used and is still stowed on one of the house spare beds. The space makes for massive very easily accessed stowage for coats and the like.

We are in process of up-sizing and take delivery of a new Mohawk Hi-line on March 1st, (OH was insistent it had to be another overcab bed and for once we were both in agreement!)


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*over cab bed*

The main reason would be that we like the idea of lockers and if there was just a big hole there it would start to look untidy, plus it would be to much of a faff getting up there to find something that was up there, its just personal choice.

plus we do not intend anyone else to be on our trips, so we don't need any other space for sleeping, I know that the commanche is very large for two people but we have decided to indulge ourselves with a lot of luxury,


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have to say, that no body can make this decision for you !!

Everyone can give you advice, and you can look at that advice, but seriously, the amount of money you are thinking of shelling out, are you going to listen to people you do not know ?

I don't think so.

I suggest you have a think on how you are going to use the MH, where you are going to use the MH.

Make a list of the facilities that are must haves, nice to have, don't need, and don't want.

Then go and sit in each of the models, and others and do a comparison, you will know which one is best for you, and when you get to that position, then and only then should you consider buying it.

Steve


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I would go for the latest model year that meets your budget. A 2009 would have no warranty left, 2010 would have 1 year and so on. You can extend the warranty for a few hundred pounds as long as services and habitation checks are up to date.
I would also go for an automatic, the clutch seems more reliable and as the 3ltr manual suffered from reverse gear shudder (try a search on shudder) the auto or Comfortmatic doesn't have the same problem for some reason. Buy from a trusted dealer with a good reputation and you will not regret your choice.
The difference in model years are only really minor cosmetic changes to colours of furnishings, wall boards, radio head unit (with or without sat nav) and the later choice of low line (which I think is your choice, or super low line (huge roof heki at front and loss of cupboards).


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

Remember always that Autotrail is NOT a British company but now part of huge mass production Italian Trigano group


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

duds said:


> Remember always that Autotrail is NOT a British company but now part of huge mass production Italian Trigano group


correct it is not a British company BUT the vans are BUILT or assembled in BRITAIN, maybe by some foreign workers, but still considered to be the BEST of BRITISH Motorhomes.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I hope you will be proud of your British assembled motor home but it is not a caravan this time and I suggest you first speak to a number of different dealers selling them. They certainly are the most seen on British roads today and dealerships abound but is the quality and longevity there today ? Assess for yourself and then live with it. Despite best time efforts and trouble I bought the wrong layout thrice ! !


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

They are the most seen on British roads as Auto Trail currently hold around 25% of the UK market or 1 in 4 vans sold today.
The quality is second to none, there are lots of vans still on the road which were built by Auto Trail over 20 years ago, There are 1000,s of vans around from the boom years of 2005/6 onwards and still in pristine condition and in regular use.
Yes you will hear the odd moan and groan about build quality but with such a massive market share there are bound to be some niggles. What you DON'T hear are the comments from the many 1000's of happy owners. People only tend to write and complain, but rarely give praise, unless asked.

NO, I do not work for Auto Trail or any dealer, I am just a very happy owner, now on my 4th AutoTrail Luxury UK built Motor Home!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

duds said:


> Remember always that Autotrail is NOT a British company but now part of huge mass production Italian Trigano group


Auto-Trail is a British company, however it's parent company is French; Trigano Enterprise who are a large company, and own many others such as CI and Chausson, and UK wholesalers such as ET Riddiough and Grove Products.

Irrespective of where the motorhome is constructed, most of its component parts such as appliances etc are sourced from other companies such as Truma, Alde, Thetford who are European, so noone is ever really buying a fully British motorhome, or a motorhome from any other country of origin.

Trigano is comprised of many small and large family companies as this is how they like to operate. ET Riddiough has only recently been purchased by Trigano, and I was expecting them to close and transfer all business to Grove products due to the similar product ranges. This didn't happen despite the sense it made to do it. Trigano may be a large company, but they don't necessarily operate like one, and the companies they own are able to operate to meet their business needs with the support of Trigano behind them to ensure they future viability.

No motorhome in mass produced, they are still all hand built to order, and Auto-Trail is one of if not the largest UK manufacturers meeting the requirements of the UK market who have a loyal established customer base.

How many companies are still British? A good many are now absorbed in to the ownership of other companies from both the UK and abroad. This now appears to be commonplace and in some cases I would assume is why we haven't lost the brand names we are all familiar with, and have grown up with.

I think its just a sign of the times.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*Autotrail*

Maybe but more importantly it employs UK workers and the revenue earned goes to the uk government, and profits may go to the holding company but thats better than just sending my money to europe

just my opinion - based upon not a lot lol ha ha


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

I see our local dealer has just this morning posted a Delaware on their website, almost new and fully loaded, falls well within your budget depends on how far you want to travel?

http://www.tynevalleymotorhomes.com/auto-trail/auto-trail-delaware


----------



## inthezone (Oct 8, 2012)

*Thanks everyone*

Just a note to say thank you

after doing all the research and looking at lots of different vehicles of all types we have settled on the comanche and have put a deposit on a 2011 super lo line model in excellent condition and super low mileage

Cheers everyone


----------

